# Tools für Code Coverage Analyse unter Eclipse



## Thomas Darimont (6. Dezember 2006)

Hallo!

Hier mal ein schickes Code Coverage Tool für Eclipse:
http://www.eclemma.org/
Damit lässt sich auch ganz leicht die Testabeckung für Eclipse Plugins und RCP Anwendungen ermitteln 

Gruß Tom


----------



## Laocoon (7. Dezember 2006)

Vielen Dank für den Tipp, 

habs grad mal getestet. Super simpel zu handhaben. Sehr empfehlenswert!
Evt. auch ganz interessant zum Debuggen (Zeigt auf Wunsch netterweise auch die Coverage an, wenn man normal ausführt). 

Daumen hoch 

MfG
Daniel


----------

